# Dhea



## Molly78 (Jul 1, 2014)

After 3 failed blastocyst transfers I have decided to take dhea to try to improve egg quality. I have been taking 75mg daily for a week and i ve started having a few side effects - greasy skin, spots, bigger/tender boobs, bloating. I ve reduced my dose to 50 mg. just a bit concerned as I haven't had dhea levels tested prior to taking this. The clinic I had my last treatment through thought it was ok for me to take it but my original clinic which I am returning to don't really believe in dhea but don't think it does any harm. Just wondered if anyone has experienced side effects and if they settle down? Thanks ..... X


----------



## mo89 (Feb 4, 2016)

I think they do settle. I took it last yr, only fir 6 weeks, and noticed side effects felt my hair was thinning. But after I stopped everything returned to normal . Started taking it again over 3 months ago but havent noticed anything too drastic. Im on 75mg


----------



## Molly78 (Jul 1, 2014)

Thanks for your reply. The spots seem to have cleared up but my hair is getting greasy quickly... Hope it's worth it x


----------



## estella (Nov 1, 2009)

Ubiquinol is really good for egg quality Molly too.


Good luck with Everything!!


E x


----------



## MrsLondon (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi Molly,

I took micronised Dhea for three months before my fresh cycle, I don't think any side effects were too bad and they went away. Good luck!! Xx


----------



## Molly78 (Jul 1, 2014)

Thanks for your responses! I am taking ubiquinol - 200mg per day does this sound about right? Also taking 800 mg folic acid, omega, multi vit, wheatgrass xx


----------



## fruitbowl (Feb 16, 2017)

Thank you - this is really useful.

One question I have is at what point to stop taking them? From what I can glean on the site:

Folic acid - at end of first trimester
DHEA - day of EC?
Ubuquinol - day of ET?

Grateful for any suggestions, as not sure I have this right


----------



## Molly78 (Jul 1, 2014)

Hi Fruitbowl in my past cycles I have stopped taking all the supplements with the exception of preconception vit when starting injections - I think! I think this time I will take ubiquinol up to transfer but will stop taking dhea before I start. X


----------



## Claudia H (Oct 2, 2015)

Molly,

re CoQ10, in the study that showed it worked they took 600mg a day. They didn't specify if it was ubiquinone or ubiqunol, so to be safe I would say up your does to 600mg of ubiquinol a day. It certainly won't do any harm! 200mg is a little low according to the study. 

best of luck
x


----------



## Molly78 (Jul 1, 2014)

Thanks Claudia I will increase it xx


----------



## Molly78 (Jul 1, 2014)

Hi Claudia me again do you spread your doses out? I heard it can keep you awake if you take it at night? Also one other question do you use maca? X


----------



## Claudia H (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi Molly, I take 20mg Coq10 and 25mg DHEA in the morning, lunch and in the evening. No problem sleeping. I heard your body absorbs it better that way - no idea if it's true but might as well try! X 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Claudia H (Oct 2, 2015)

Sorry 200mg CoQ10 (not 20!) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Molly78 (Jul 1, 2014)

Great thanks for your advice Claudia - I do find the dhea makes my hair greasy 😔 xx


----------



## mo89 (Feb 4, 2016)

When do you stop dhea?


----------



## Claudia H (Oct 2, 2015)

I'm not stopping as we are just doing ECs at the moment. I guess if we did a transfer I would stop then, or after the final EC. 

x


----------

